

The FAA’s new drone rules are four years late and still don’t make sense - drewvolpe
http://qz.com/344930/the-faas-new-drone-rules-are-four-years-late-and-still-dont-make-sense/

======
drewvolpe
Given how difficult the environment for commercial drone businesses is in the
U.S., what are the best countries to start a drone startup in ? China ?

